# Which Pressure Washer?????



## indianbelters (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi Guys

After going through 2x Karcher and 2x Nilfisk pressure washers in the past 6 years i'm looking at getting a replacement pressure washer.
My budget is max £300
Undecided on which brand/model to go for. 
Looking at kranzle but never seen one in operation, it needs to be relatively quiet too, living in a large residential area and some neighbors are already ****ed with my OCD!! :lol:
TIA


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

The Kranzle K7 is very quiet as it has a 1,400rpm motor, unfortunately it is about £150 above your budget.

However the K 1050 is currently on for £310 and is rated at 75dBA vs the 71dBA for the K7. So it is louder but not dramatically so (and from what I've heard of the smaller Karchers, which are very buzzy, the "quality" of the noise is also less intrusive).


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

I would recommend Karcher K7 compact, thats what i picked up recently.

Here is the one i got from Homebase http://www.homebase.co.uk/en/homebaseuk/karcher-k7-compact-home-pressure-washer-375625 Karcher K7 compact its basically a K7 without the hose reel and LED indicator, same internals, same performance. Homebase seems to be the only place that has these in stock and wont be restocking them once they sell out.

I don't think you will get much better for £260, Cheapest i saw the standard K7 was £400 even the K5 was more expensive at around £325

I love mine its more than enough to get the job done


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

just bought a C130, but way under your budget.
I was surprised how quiet it was over the now broken K4.99 karcher.


----------



## Atkinson91 (Oct 3, 2016)

I've had a nilfisk e140 (purchased from screwfix for around £200) for around 3-4 years now and it's still going strong, even with it running dry once for maybe 15-20 minutes while I nipped to halfords to get some interior dressing 
Came back and there was a bit of smoke seeping from the gaps around the garage door! S*** myself, but it still works as good as the day I took it out the box, somehow.

Safe to say I switch the machine off by the power switch now if I'm out the garage rather than relying the pressure switch to keep the machine in stand by


----------



## Mermoto (Jul 14, 2010)

Love my Kranzle &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

This is getting quite alot of good reviews recently, and probably the one I'm going to get next

http://www.directhoses.net/products/copy-of-black-decker-style-drain-pipe-cleaning-hose


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

K 1050TS all day long mate

http://www.kranzle-pressure-washers...ranzle-k-1050-ts-pressure-cleaner-495051.html

Slightly over budget, but by far the best machine ive ever owned coming from 2 - 3 nilfisks previously ranging from budget right through to the e145 so pretty top end nilfisk.

So quite and powerful and build quality is top notch! If you go for one though i would recommend the 10m kranzle rubber hose (around £40) instead of the standard plastic one that comes with, and ive also converted my hose to quick release using 2 sets of 22mm male to female quick release fittings off ebay (£15 each set)


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

Theres a petrol one at Aldi at the minute for £200 with a good guarantee too .

Mark


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

I've had 10 years out of my Alto-Nilfisk P150 and it shows no signs of its age. It has a brass headed pump so is a good bit more robust than the other Nilfisk/Karcher offerings. It has had some serious use over the time I have had it and has gone through two hoses and one lance. It also has a useful hose reel and trolley.

I can't criticise Kranzle performance in any way though and if/when I need to replace mine I will certainly look at them. A friend has a K7 and loves it but I find the lack of hose reel and cart a bit of a nuisance.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

as above black 8 from direct hoses


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Kränzle do do a range that is basically the K7 and K10 with wheels and a hose reel. But for the money the K1050 TS gives you all that without being crazy expensive. It just isn't so well suited to running off stored water, which is why I ended up with the K7 so I can use rainwater from my water butt.


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

Have to say there is no discernible increase in pressure or cleaning ability from my kranzle 1152 or reduction in noise over an old karcher i have, so feeling bitten by the hype a bit.
Still use the karcher but the lavor rio more


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

You don't say which Kärcher it is, but if it's good enough I can well imagine a modern Kränzle isn't much different. Not every Kärcher is bad, not every Kränzle is the most powerful machine going. But, Kärcher and Nilfisk have engaged in something of a race to the bottom, producing machines that have enough performance for eg washing cars, but aren't desperately reliable. 

Kränzle have refused to do this, their cheapest machine costs just over £300, but if you spend that money on a machine of any brand you'll get something decent.

Personally I'd want the best possible chassis and pump head for the money, then save up for any other lances or attachments later on.


----------



## indianbelters (Jul 19, 2014)

Jonny_R said:


> K 1050TS all day long mate
> 
> http://www.kranzle-pressure-washers...ranzle-k-1050-ts-pressure-cleaner-495051.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for this, i was looking at these last night, hopefully will be getting some £££ for Christmas so that can go towards it, to make sure i get the right fittings can you post links for the hose at fittings please?


----------



## indianbelters (Jul 19, 2014)

Hereisphilly said:


> This is getting quite alot of good reviews recently, and probably the one I'm going to get next
> 
> http://www.directhoses.net/products/copy-of-black-decker-style-drain-pipe-cleaning-hose


Where can i find reviews on this?
Thanks


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

indianbelters said:


> Thanks for this, i was looking at these last night, hopefully will be getting some £££ for Christmas so that can go towards it, to make sure i get the right fittings can you post links for the hose at fittings please?


Went into detail on this thread

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=386523

:thumb:


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

indianbelters said:


> Where can i find reviews on this?
> Thanks


I'd be interested in seeing these reviews as well :thumb:


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

indianbelters said:


> Where can i find reviews on this?
> Thanks


I'd be interested in seeing those reviews too, google doesn't seem to know of any. Direct Hoses have a very chequered reputation for both quality control and customer service so am intrigued as to where this machine has suddenly appeared from. Has it been developed in house or is it just something they are rebranding? Either way you have to question the backup they may provide as opposed to the major players.

With a £3-400 budget then the clear bet is obviously Kranzle, but if £300 is your max then you have to choose between blue and yellow. You can get more bang for your buck by going for a refurbished model, both camps have dedicated outlet sites and there are real bargains to be had, albeit at the expense of a limited warranty (normally 6 months instead of the 3+ years on new machines).

Currently in the market for a new pw after having two Nilfisk fail in 10 months, ironically I bought Nilfisk after hearing about the unreliability of Karchers. I may have been unlucky but there seems to be good and bad experiences On both sides. I now have the dilemma of waiting until January, when I am reliably informed there will be clearance deals on the current Karcher range, which means jumping ship and replacing my hose and foam lance, or sticking with Nilfisk.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

indianbelters said:


> Where can i find reviews on this?
> Thanks





Mcpx said:


> I'd be interested in seeing those reviews too, google doesn't seem to know of any. Direct Hoses have a very chequered reputation for both quality control and customer service so am intrigued as to where this machine has suddenly appeared from. Has it been developed in house or is it just something they are rebranding? Either way you have to question the backup they may provide as opposed to the major players.
> 
> With a £3-400 budget then the clear bet is obviously Kranzle, but if £300 is your max then you have to choose between blue and yellow. You can get more bang for your buck by going for a refurbished model, both camps have dedicated outlet sites and there are real bargains to be had, albeit at the expense of a limited warranty (normally 6 months instead of the 3+ years on new machines).
> 
> Currently in the market for a new pw after having two Nilfisk fail in 10 months, ironically I bought Nilfisk after hearing about the unreliability of Karchers. I may have been unlucky but there seems to be good and bad experiences On both sides. I now have the dilemma of waiting until January, when I am reliably informed there will be clearance deals on the current Karcher range, which means jumping ship and replacing my hose and foam lance, or sticking with Nilfisk.


There were quite alot of reviews on Facebook (DC) and Instagram, but obviously with this being really new they can't comment on reliability, only performance, but it seemed to be up there

Struggling to find the exact links but I'll see if I can get them

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Hereisphilly said:


> This is getting quite alot of good reviews recently, and probably the one I'm going to get next
> 
> http://www.directhoses.net/products/copy-of-black-decker-style-drain-pipe-cleaning-hose


Call me cynical, but if they can afford to sell a machine like that for £124.99 with (i'm gueesing) a worthwhile mark up to justify the private labelling and the import costs, the cost price doesn't give me confidence in the quality of the components used.

Just a thought...


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

EliteCarCare said:


> Call me cynical, but if they can afford to sell a machine like that for £124.99 with (i'm gueesing) a worthwhile mark up to justify the private labelling and the import costs, the cost price doesn't give me confidence in the quality of the components used.
> 
> Just a thought...


Yeah that's my only concern, but from what I've seen its looks okay

It is made in the UK apparently too, take that as a positive or not I guess

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

EliteCarCare said:


> Call me cynical, but if they can afford to sell a machine like that for £124.99 with (i'm gueesing) a worthwhile mark up to justify the private labelling and the import costs, the cost price doesn't give me confidence in the quality of the components used.
> 
> Just a thought...


My point exactly, although they seem to be bundling the machines with their own branded hoses so that probably helps them out on the mark up. The machines come with a 1 year warranty compared to 2/3 years on a Nilfisk C130 for £120 (Argos) or a Karcher K4 Full Control for £150 (Amazon/Screwfix).

I had a £35 B&Q own brand and I've had a £180 Nilfisk and both performed excellently, until they broke, which is where the price difference became far less important than the quality of the customer service.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

This is exactly why I recommend Kranzle to the point of boredom - not just because they are good machines but because the manufacturer and UK importer (not actually owned by the manufacturer) stand behind their machines, have exhaustive knowledge of them and make an effort to support interested communities like DW through their own forum.


----------



## Manxman302 (Jul 25, 2011)

I know slightly over budget but I can highly recommend the Nilfisk P150.2-10 X-tra Pressure Washer. I have one for my own use at home, as well as getting one for work to keep our half a dozen vans etc. clean. Excellent piece of kit in my opinion


----------



## indianbelters (Jul 19, 2014)

Got my mind made up now, gonna get a kranzle


----------



## indianbelters (Jul 19, 2014)

EliteCarCare said:


> Call me cynical, but if they can afford to sell a machine like that for £124.99 with (i'm gueesing) a worthwhile mark up to justify the private labelling and the import costs, the cost price doesn't give me confidence in the quality of the components used.
> 
> Just a thought...


Will be ringing you guys tomorrow, see if you can do me a deal on multiple items! You might remember me from waxstock. Kept coming back to get stuff :lol:


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

black 8 from Direct Hoses, been very impressed with it so far.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

On paper this looks really good, great pressure and flow rate and an induction motor

Looks to be a nilfisk adapter and has a decent warranty, but it's a brand I've never heard of, other than they sponsor Subaru in the btcc

Anyone have any thoughts?

http://www.silverlinetools.com/en-GB/Products/Power Tools/Outdoor/102377

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Hereisphilly said:


> On paper this looks really good, great pressure and flow rate and an induction motor
> 
> Looks to be a nilfisk adapter and has a decent warranty, but it's a brand I've never heard of, other than they sponsor Subaru in the btcc
> 
> ...


What looks really good, was there supposed to be a link somewhere?


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

neilmcl said:


> What looks really good, was there supposed to be a link somewhere?


Whoops, missed the link! Post updated

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------

